

Opt Out (A comic about email lists) - armandososa
http://bradcolbow.com/archive/view/the_brads_opt_out/#When:01:21:18Z

======
JoachimSchipper
Of course, quite a few people will just hit 'Spam' instead. Which is why you
don't want to do this even if you don't care aboue being evil/annoying your
customers.

------
bshep
I just use spamgourmet.com.

My procedure is usually:

1) go to: spammysite.com

2) register as: spammysite.[username]@xoxy.net (or one of their other domains,
they have a bunch )

3) get up to 5 emails from the site, the rest just get erased ( you can up
their limit on the site, or set an exclusive sender )

4) enjoy life free of spam from that site

------
mikeknoop
I do believe the U.S. Can Spam act actually requires the unsubscribe process
to not require the user to login.

------
Tichy
In essence, the cost of buying anything online is infinite.

------
tomjen3
That was exactly what happened to me when I tried to get Amazon to stop
shipping me those "you might also be interested in", which I am not.

------
michaelhart
It's so true! That's why I use a catchall email address for unimportant
websites.

